
Using A.I. for cyberattacks - Nikiforos79
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/62-of-cybersecurity-experts-believe-ai-will-be-weaponized-in-next-year/
======
vectorEQ
people already use ml for these kinds of things server side for sure, there
are also virusses which use ml for things like stealth by learning their
environment and beng able to decide what is the best approach each time to
execute and maintain/spread itself. I dont think most people realise how
active virus writers have been persuing A.I. techniques within their processes
for a long time now already. for them it's not some hip buzzword but an
ultimate goal.

